# Maneuvering Clearances at Doors



## Mech (Oct 3, 2013)

2009 IBCANSI A117.1 - 2003Three story Group R-2 apartment building for on-campus college studentsIn a stair tower used as an accessible means of egress:1. Can handrails protrude into the maneuvering clearance at doors?  The design was for a front approach to the push side and the door has both a closer and latch.   (Upper right corner of sketch below.) The two handrails would each protrude about 2-1/2 to 3 inches into the required 48" depth.  I think the answer is "No."

View attachment 1958


2. Are maneuvering clearances at doors (the egress door from the stairs at the level of exit discharge) specifically for wheelchair bound individuals or are the clearances for all disabled individuals?Thanks in advance.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1958


/monthly_2013_10/ICCA2011031511053748256.jpg.c31409881e4aa135c72491ee8a1b9382.jpg


----------



## steveray (Oct 3, 2013)

I would say....1. No as well.....and 2. All....Wheel chair, crutches, sight impaired place to stand and read the braille out of the swinging door way hopefully?......


----------



## mark handler (Oct 4, 2013)

Can handrails protrude into the maneuvering clearance at doors?

* maybe/depends. Do the rails interfere with the door or handle access?*

*wheelchair users are not bound to them*

*yes, the clearances for all disabled individuals*


----------

